# Tpg!



## bgirl (Jul 25, 2014)

My sweetie's internet died for good the other day... since I'm about 800 times better with computers than he is, I sorted it for him, haha. I wasn't familiar with ADSL2+ but it wasn't too strange, and I figured out a fix to why his internet was CONSTANTLY dropping out- long distance lovers NEED OUR NET!

Incidentally, y'all, please note that the hardware you use to receive your intertubes from whatever company you're with matters quite a lot. He had a Belkin modem, which is aight but no great shakes, and I asked him to upgrade it to a Billion 7800NXL after doing some research(we have Belkin here in the US, but not Billion, as far as I know) and now the internet is fixed, it hasn't dropped out so far and life is much better. I learned a lot about TPG in the course of my research and I'm quite glad he didn't call them as I first suggested. He said they wouldn't have it fixed for days! I didn't know what he could mean. I have a much better idea now as to why he was so resistant....

I've been casting about for what I will do in my new fair land, and I suspect I ought to start my own telecommunications business. The startup funds might be an issue, but the customer service will clearly blow TPG out of the water.


----------



## bgirl (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh, and the Billion 7800 was only about $130 at MSY, if you're interested. The only issue with it is that he needed it pronto and it was hard for me to find in the local stores.(I am a thorough, thorough researcher...) Most places near him that did sell modems just sold the cruddier ones. Buying online might be cheaper.


----------

